# S L R Advice



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looking to upgrade to a digital SLR (the 710 will pay part as birthday coming soon!)

Looking at the Canon 300D (seem to be a few on the bay as users upgrading to the 20D (I can't afford BN)).

I'd like to use canon as my dad has a lot of eos film kit and the lenses will fit

Anyone had, got, or used a 300D?

btw GD that review site you linked in the prev thread is fantastic!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a good camera dude, dunner worry.







Buy one from someone you trust as repair charges are high, maybe in the region of Â£120 if no parts needed.









If the CCD is F'ed it's junk. Same as all digital cameras.

It's down to economics nothing else.

Repairs to digital cameras are not cheap.









Buy new and take out an extended warranty or leave it alone, otherwise, you may be lucky or you may be well screwed.









IMHO.









Ask yourself what I own and why.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sound advice Stan but I can't afford new, but then again can I afford Â£300 ish on a s/h one off epray and hope it's OK??????????

Maybe I'll not bother & save my money for a watch?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You could buy a used one from Joe Soaps with a 12 month warranty PG, there wouldn't be much difference in price from Epray. It may take a while for one to crop up but it's a much safer bet.









You can check out used equipment on the website, if you find a store that has something you fancy, give it a ring and ask to have the item transfered to your closest branch.

You can even take out an extended warranty on used equipment.

If you need more info let me know.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thks Stan I'll bear that in mind. A friend has a friend who may have a 30D up for grabs in a few weeks as well.

I'll check out Joe Soaps www.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Take care mate, it's a bugger if you buy a bad one.









Like, I'd let you do that if I could help it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

an update, got a CF card today! just got in from work, the 350D is an amazing bit of kit although I could be a while reading the manual before I get to grips with it.

Pics soon I hope!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> 350D is an amazing bit of kit


Well done PG.

I've had my 350D for a couple of weeks now, and am still learning...long way to go yet.

I particularly like the wayit keeps up with multiple shots...amazing...I once had an Olympus OM2N with motor-drive and that was slower.

PS....got any spare lenses??

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think my dad is so struck with it he's going to "borrow" it and get shooting again, still haven't had chance to see what lenses he has but I think he may want to keep them now, hoping to pop round his this weekend and have a root through his stuff.

The auto focus is so fast and quite and it shoots just like a manual film camera, instant ready and multi shots in most modes! And the flash is just something else, things have come a long way since my old AE1.

Having a great time learning but nothing decent on the watch pic front yet, macro on the lens I have is 50cm so I'll have to keep playing with it to see what works best.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just managed to take a few pics as I've only just got in and we're losing the light.

Watch pic to come in the general forum (not the best I've ever done but I'm still learning to use this beast) but heres one of the rose by our front door, complete with bugs!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Found this compact as good as any SLR

Nikon Coolpix 775


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I agree Griff compacts are very good and in fact i don't think I will take any "better" photos with the canon than I do with the samsung compact.

Just something I've been yearning after for a while and the family got together and made it happen. Hopefully if we have a fine weekend I'll get some use out of it.


----------

